# Now you too can dress like a Jedi....



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.museumreplicas.com/g-1-star-wars.aspx

Pretty cool actually and cheaper than I expected.  Coming soon, full Stormtrooper gear, including a limited addition desert trooper set up.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 4, 2010)

In the bedroom after the kids are in bed, OK.

But other then that.....why?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2010)

Because you can.

Death Star Officer outfit and a stormtrooper rig is on my list. 

Paintball in stormtrooper gear, I mean, how cool is that?


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 4, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> In the bedroom after the kids are in bed, OK.
> 
> But other then that.....why?


 
I'm asking the question the other way around...why in the hell would you dress up as a Jedi for the bedroom???


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2010)

It turns my wife on?

Oh wait, that was a hypothetical question.....never mind.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 4, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I'm asking the question the other way around...why in the hell would you dress up as a Jedi for the bedroom???



More importantly, which Jedi would you be dressed as... Yoda or Qui-Gon Jinn?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 4, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I'm asking the question the other way around...why in the hell would you dress up as a Jedi for the bedroom???



So the Force would be with you?


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 5, 2010)

Cue the light saber jokes!


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe NSFW...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 5, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Maybe NSFW...


 
LOL! I forgot all about that scene, thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh goody now I can stand in Zhan Zhuang AND look like a Jedi


----------

